# Hi, I'm new. *



## kitty123 (Oct 22, 2007)

Hello! Finding FF is a real eye opener and it feels better to see that DH and I aren't alone, and there are other people that understand what we're going through. I find it hard to talk to family or friends without constantly putting on a 'brave face'.

DH has no sperm so, after a lot of thought, we decided to investigate DI. It's taken over a year to find a clinic who could treat us and then get our PCT to agree some funding. A couple of days ago I began my first pee-on-a-stick to detect an LU surge, then hopefully some time this week we'll make the 340 mile round trip to Birmingham for treatment. I feel lucky to have this opportunity but scared of yet more heartache.

Does anyone have tips for keeping sane and positive? I'd also be really interested if there is anyone out there who is having or had DI.

Luv Lisa x


----------



## jackie71 (Oct 22, 2007)

Hello, I'm new around here too. I wish you lots of luck.


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hello jackie and lisa, you will get loads of support and       on FF the girls are great, what they dont know about infertility is not worth knowing.
K XXXXXX


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Lisa
DP and me are in same position, i.e. no sperm so are going down DIUI route. We also battled PCT for ages but in the interim paid for 2 DIUIs privately - both BFN unfortunately. Going for planning meeting at other clinic on Friday for 3rd go - NHS this time & more drugs as well by the sounds of it.  Feeling fairly positive but still recovering from BFN this time so still bit raw at times. 

Not very experienced in this but happy to answer any questions - either pop them on here or PM me.  As I say still feel new to this but have been through it twice now. Presume you have had all the usual tests? 

We also had a 2 hour each way journey for our first clinic, this one is around 1hour away - all makes it much harder doesn't it? 

best of luck
Tiny


----------



## carrott (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi Lisa/Tiny,

I am also in the same position currently on day 10 pee on stick I am having DI this will be my first one! I am having a natural cycle are you both? Best of luck to you both Carrott X


----------



## kitty123 (Oct 22, 2007)

Hello Tiny and Carrott,

As this is the first 'go' I'm not sure what to expect.  I had a shed load of tests checking things I had never even heard of which (luckily) came back Ok so I'm doing a natural cycle. I just hope that the timing of the surge is right for when the clinic is open - it already seems to have taken an age to get this far and it will be hard to wait another month. I'm on day 13.

I wish you both all the luck in the world.
Lx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Have you had a scan? 
I had scans around day 10 (but all clincs are so different) to check follicle size and lining thickness. Then peed on sticks and then had treatment as close to surge as possible  - followed by jab of pregnyl and day 21 blood test to check that I had ovulated.  I think this was a fairly simple protocol - as far as we know there is nothing wrong with me - all my tests have been good so far.  Had 2 negative cycles but you see people on here with success at all stages - only takes one succesful go!

However at my new clinic sounds like I will be injecting and on more drugs prior to treatment, not sure about afterwards yet until had appointment on Friday.  Hope to have our next attempt in November - missing a month now as timing doesn't allow for us to get a go in this month. 

Good luck with it
Tiny


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Just wanted to say Hi and welcome to FF  

Good luck on your ttc journey   

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi hun,

Welcome to FF, and   with your tx  

Nikki


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *kitty123* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## carrott (Oct 20, 2007)

hiya kity,

welcome to FF you will get lots of support here   best of luck with your txt 

Cxxxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Kitty, just wanted to say hi and to welcoem you to Fertility Friends. 

C~x


----------

